# No sound after computer crash.



## Menise (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok i was playing a few hours ago and computer crashed randomly.

Drivers reinstalled, Computer can't find any sound issues, tried all kinds of tests, headset and speakers checked on ipod Np. been reading all kinds of forums the last..4-5 hours, Yet no closer to finding the problem... I dont know what to do and becoming frustrated =(

Any help would be wonderfull! 



------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/29/2012, 23:18:29
Machine name: BRUKER-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
Language: Norwegian (Bokmål) (Regional Setting: Norwegian (Bokmål))
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: BIOS Date: 03/08/11 10:42:32 Ver: 08.00.15
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.4GHz
Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8190MB RAM
Page File: 1866MB used, 14512MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Sound Tab 3: No problems found.
Sound Tab 4: No problems found.
Sound Tab 5: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Headphone (VIA High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_0440&SUBSYS_10438417&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: viahduaa.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.8100 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/2/2010 19:30:20, 1301504 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: VIA Technologies, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: SPDIF Interface (TX1) (VIA High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_0440&SUBSYS_10438417&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: viahduaa.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.8100 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/2/2010 19:30:20, 1301504 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: VIA Technologies, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Acer GD245HQ-3 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10DE&DEV_0018&SUBSYS_10DE0101&REV_1001
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: nvhda64v.sys
Driver Version: 1.03.0012.0000 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 1/17/2012 13:45:56, 188224 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: NVIDIA Corporation
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Høyttalere (VIA High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_0440&SUBSYS_10438417&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: viahduaa.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.8100 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/2/2010 19:30:20, 1301504 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: VIA Technologies, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: HD Audio HDMI out (VIA High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1106&DEV_0440&SUBSYS_10438417&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: viahduaa.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.8100 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 3/2/2010 19:30:20, 1301504 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: VIA Technologies, Inc.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No


Name: High Definition Audio-kontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_43831002&REV_40\3&267A616A&0&A2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Norwegian (Bokmål)), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 122368 bytes

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_84321043&REV_06\01000000684CE00000
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio-kontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E09&SUBSYS_086810DE&REV_A1\6&94D553E&0&01000010
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Norwegian (Bokmål)), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 122368 bytes


Name: High Definition Audio-kontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0E09&SUBSYS_086810DE&REV_A1\6&35729C04&0&01100010
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (Norwegian (Bokmål)), 11/21/2010 04:23:47, 122368 bytes


Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713


Audio Renderers:
Headphone (VIA High Definition ,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Acer GD245HQ-3 (NVIDIA High Def,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Acer GD245HQ-3 (NVIDIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: HD Audio HDMI out (VIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Headphone (VIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: Høyttalere (VIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
DirectSound: SPDIF Interface (TX1) (VIA High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
HD Audio HDMI out (VIA High Def,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
Høyttalere (VIA High Definition,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713
SPDIF Interface (TX1) (VIA High,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17713


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

What caused the crash? Could have been hardware failure of some sort.

Verify the audio chipset status in Device Manager. Verify the audio setup is still correct. Try updating/reinstalling the audio drivers.


----------



## Menise (Feb 29, 2012)

Dogg said:


> What caused the crash? Could have been hardware failure of some sort.
> 
> Verify the audio chipset status in Device Manager. Verify the audio setup is still correct. Try updating/reinstalling the audio drivers.


Most likely it was my graphic card that made the crash,(happend once or twise before) 

Says this device is working as it should. and reinstalled all sound drivers, all cables checked and all sound options on 100%. Yet no sound.. :/


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's a desktop PC, try using the other output (ie: most PC's have front and rear audio outputs). 

Otherwise, ensure all of the volume controls are not muted. Ensure the correct audio chipset is selected as the default audio output.

Aside from that, it could simply be the audio chipset is faulty.


----------



## Menise (Feb 29, 2012)

Dogg said:


> If it's a desktop PC, try using the other output (ie: most PC's have front and rear audio outputs).
> 
> Otherwise, ensure all of the volume controls are not muted. Ensure the correct audio chipset is selected as the default audio output.
> 
> Aside from that, it could simply be the audio chipset is faulty.


all that i have checked... :/ but i could allways just buy a soundcard for it. looks like thats the last resort


----------



## A1tecice (Jun 1, 2010)

Hello Menise and welcome to *TSF!*

Could you please post your system specs, Or Make and Model number if its pre-built.

I noticed in your log files that your default sound device is Headphones, have you checked that these are working correctly? Or switch your sound device to your speakers?

Thank you,
Altec


----------

